# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Conozca las papas fucsias, púrpuras, azules y moradas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Conozca las papas fucsias, púrpuras, azules y moradas    
Fuente: Youtube - La Finca de HoyTemas similares: Artículo: Arándano: conozca sus múltiples beneficios a la salud Article: ¡Conozca la palta hawaiana que es del tamaño de una cabeza! Artículo: EE. UU.: Las frutas y hortalizas moradas están de moda Artículo: Papas moradas ayudan a eliminar el cáncer de colon Arándanos azules peruanos tienen potencial en EE.UU.

----------

